# LG TV -  automatisches Umschalten auf HDMI verhindern



## PCIT (23. September 2017)

Hallo, ich besitze einen LG von 2015 mit webOS 2.0. 
Immer wenn eine neue HDMI-Quelle aktiviert wird, weschelt der TV automatisch darauf.  
Wenn der TV z.B. eingeschaltet wird, geht es immer gleich auf den FireTV-Stick, weil der eben dauerhaft angeschlossen ist. 
Ich finde leider keine Einstellung um zu verhindern, es ist in 80% der Fälle nämlich einfach nur nervig und nicht hilfreich....


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. September 2017)

Hi, ich scliesse mich der frage  an.....aber umgekehrt ^^
Bei mir switcht er nicht automatisch, aber ich hätte das gerne.


----------



## tobse2056 (24. September 2017)

Versuch mal  HDMI CEC   auszuschalten.. bei LG läuft es unter dem namen SIMPLINK.. alternativ im FireTV abschalten.


----------



## PCIT (24. September 2017)

Es ist tatsächlich die Simplink-Einstellung, so ein Mist  
Wenn ich die aber deaktiviere, verliere ich sämtliche Steuerungsmöglichkeiten des Fire TV Sticks, der PS4 und der Soundbar, die ich alle im Moment hervorragend mit der TV-Fernbedinung steuern kann.
Naja, werd ich wohl mit leben müssen.


----------



## Abductee (24. September 2017)

LINDY 41232 - HDMI NON-CEC Adapter Typ A Stecker auf: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Damit nimmst du dem jeweiligen Kabel das Steuersignal falls das hilft.


----------



## tobse2056 (25. September 2017)

hab zwar keine LG tv... aber sieh dir mal step 6 an 


How to Use SimpLink on an LG TV | Techwalla.com

du müsstest wahrscheinlich nur auto power sync abschalten, der Rest sollte dann immer noch gehen


----------

